# Anker - Anchor



## blaccraft (15. Nov 2015)

Hallo,

 ich bin auf der Suche nach einem bestimmten Code.
Auf meiner HTML Seite will ich einen "Anker" setzen, sodass wenn ich z.B auf <span>About Chronos</span> klicke, die Seite automatisch nach unten "scrollt" zu dem Ort wo "About Chronos" erklärt wird.
Ein ähnliches Verfahren verwendet Wikipedia glaube ich. 
Wenn du da auf einem Wort in der Register klickst, scrollt die Seite runter bis zur Erläuterung des Wortes. 

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
blaccraft


----------



## InfectedBytes (15. Nov 2015)

Das hat nichts mit Java zu tun. Java ungleich JavaScript

Für dein Problem benötigt man sogar nichtmals JavaScript, da html das bereits selbst kann. 
SprungMarke definieren

```
<a name="xyz"/>
```
Und per link dorthin springen

```
<a href="#xyz">blabla</a>
```


----------



## blaccraft (16. Nov 2015)

Hat gut geklappt Danke.

Ich war felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass es nur mit JS geht. Jedenfalls möchte ich gerne dieses sogenannte "smoothScroll" Funktion einbauen.

Bis Jetzt sieht es etwa folgendermaßen aus:



```
<span class="firstregister"><a href="#about-switch">About</a></span>
```
...
...
...
...

```
<a name="about-switch"/><section id="superbackgroundtwo">
```

Mit Klick auf *About* springt er plötzlich zu der unteren section id. Ich möchte gerne, dass es eher hinunter Scrollt statt dahin zu springen.

Wie lautet der Code hierfür ?

________
blaccraft


----------



## Saheeda (18. Nov 2015)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier:
http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/met_win_scrollto.asp


----------



## blaccraft (18. Nov 2015)

_Hab es schon hingekriegt. Aber danke. _


----------

